
Alternative Rust Compiler - miqkt
https://github.com/thepowersgang/mrustc
======
steveklabnik
This is extremely in-progress. In general, the rust project is very happy to
see some alternate implementations, but the author of this expressed some
frustration on IRC recently that someone expected this to be working already.
Please take it for what it is so far!

~~~
geezerjay
Truth be told, describing something as an alternative implies that the thing
already works and can be used instead of the main option.

